# SYDNEY | 118 Mount Street | 113m | 29 fl | U/C



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Prep work has commenced on this new FJMT-designed commercial tower at 118 Mount Street in North Sydney.

The building will be the new Australian HQ for Zurich Financial Services and is due to open in late 2020.



upwards said:


> *great news - a new DA has been lodged - DA 70/18.*
> 
> Demolish existing building and construct 29 storey commercial office building.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice facade, but perhaps they should have a look at the top again.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*08/12/18*










Posted by paco280


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*24/02*

*Under Construction*










Posted by paco280


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



Gimble said:


> Tuesday morning. 10/9


----------

